# Winterizing outboard motors



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I've been looking around at how people winterize boats. I have always just ran the gas through the motor and added fuel stabilizer to what's left in the tank. But now I got a little better boat I want to do it right. I've check other sites, most people fog the air intake and spark plug cylinders and run fuel stabilizer through the motor and tank for 15 minutes and shut if off and call it good. What else is there to do? Also to store your boat for the winter do you actually leave gas in the engine after disconnecting the fuel line or do you run it out? Cause the sites I've read kind of made it seem like they leave gas in the fuel lines and carb with the stabilizer and fuel in them. Any help is appreciated.

Oh yeah, and a few sources mentioned antifreeze??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mark! I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Add stabil and run it your last time out. On the ramp, raise and lower the motor a couple times to make sure all the water is out. I leave my lines attached and fuel in the motor. If you have metal tanks you're better off leaving them close to full, it'll cut down on moisture which in time will rot your tanks. I've done this for the last 18 yrs (combined) with no probs (175 2 stroke merc and a 250 4 stroke yam). skeet


----------

